# Rusting Bed



## heathyvt (Dec 25, 2007)

My Bed on my 97 4wd HB, is like swiss cheese. I put a cap on after buying it this summer. But after have work equipment(land surveying) bounce around back there. It now has hole. Will a bed liner help at all, or am i wasting my time and just need to get a new bed? I'm not to eager to throw a wooden bed on my truck this summer after owning it for a year and paying $3500 for it. Any advice would be great!


----------



## AbsoluteNissan (Dec 28, 2007)

*bed*

My 88 bed was rusted beyond repair so I ended up getting a junk yard bed from a 95. It was pretty beat up but only cost $100. My best option for what it's worth.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i like the bedliner .

i have one in each of my 5 trucks.
they are almost indestuctable..


----------



## heathyvt (Dec 25, 2007)

What kind of bed liner do you (zanegrey) have on your trucks. I was thinking about just getting a plastic one? Most of the beds I've seen at junk yards are worse then mine! Oh well. Keep the advice coming! thanks!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the plastic kind .
mine actually say nissan on them.
they just drop right in.

one of my trucks carries a ton a day and the bed is very rusted out .
the bedliner even holds water.

when it gets cols and snowy out and i need traction ,i just fill it with water and let it freeze.


----------



## 92HB (Oct 15, 2007)

Rivet in a piece of sheet metal over the rusted out hole, thats what my dad did in one of his old Isuzu pickups. However I think you'd be fine with the Nissan Duraliner (I believe thats what it says). Theres been one in my truck since it was bought , and is still like new. But its never been a real heavy work truck. Used mainly for weekend jobs and hauling lumber, lawnmowers etc.


----------



## 94 XE Pickup (Dec 3, 2007)

*Spray On Liner*

I would look for a used bed at a junk yard. As far as bedliners, I am planning on getting mine sprayed with Line-X, Rhino Lining, or something simular like the Lava Lining they have here in Hawaii. I have seen too many plastic beds on the sides of the roads and I also like the fact that the spray on lining protects the inside from rust. The only part of my truck bed that has rust on it is where I scratched the paint inside from hauling things.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a "Pendaliner" on my 95. It works fine and holds water. Sometimes I wonder what kind of rusting is going on underneath it, but I guess like they say...outa sight outa mind. 

Does anybody know if I can get a bed cover while having a bed liner? I really like the Extangs. Here's a link to the one I like:

1995 Nissan Pickup Extang Full Tilt Tonneau Cover, Extang FullTilt Truck Bed Cover


----------



## greencuda68 (May 17, 2007)

*bed repair*

Cheap repair................

Cut yourself a piece of pressure treated 3/4 inch plywood to size, get a few tubes of roofing cement, apply to bed, place plywood on top, carriage bolt to bed (galvanized) and pat yourself on the back for being a good New Englander.

good luck,
joe


----------



## heathyvt (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah it's not really the bottom on the bed it's self more along the seem of where the bottom of the bed meets the side walls. I got a lead on a plastic bed liner so i might get that if i have the time. Thanks


----------

